# 2011 Nissan Altima 2.5 S - Long term reliability?



## dajinn (Oct 9, 2012)

I am heavily considering purchasing a certified pre owned 2011 Altima 2.5 S from our local dealer, and I just want to be sure that the car is known for long term reliability. I don't want to have to buy another car in the next 8-10 years. The car currently has 23,000 miles before I purchase it. It is the 4 cylinder /w CVT. It has a 7 year/100,000 mile powertrain warranty from being CPO. The car in question didn't really seem like the original owner spent a whole lot of money on upgrade packages, which doesn't bother me, I really just want a car that works and works well.

Thanks!!


----------

